# Bookmark syncing?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bookmarks can be synced through our Google account correct? How do you get newly created bookmarks to do this, or any of our bookmarks in general to do this?

Furthermore, how do I accomplish this with the different browsers I use, i.e. stock, chrome, dolphin, and skyfire? And how can I get them to sync with each other?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (Codename Android 1.6.0, franco.Kernel #M2, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP2 Recovery) using Inverted Green Tapatalk 2!


----------

